# Mobile Hotspot after rooting...



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

anyone else going nuts with this now that you don't have to have the "subscription" with Verizon? i now have 2 laptops, 2 xbox 360s, a PS3 and a DirecTv receiver all tethered to my Note 2. just 8 days into this month's billing cycle and we have already used almost 40GB of data. thank goodness for grandfathered unlimited plans!


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

What are you using to tether? App or native in a ROM?


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

I'm running Beanstown's Jelly Beans ROM using native tethering. I have been able to cancel my cable ISP and save myself $50/month. Now in the 12th day of my billing cycle and have used almost 65gb of data. I love 4G LTE, it's a beautiful thing.



koobaru said:


> What are you using to tether? App or native in a ROM?


----------



## Rolfsted (Jul 14, 2011)

I would be scared to death using that much data. I'm up to 6.5 just 6 days into my current bill and I'm freaking.

The salesman at Verizon said he uses 10-11 monthly and was surprised Verizon hadn't said something.

Maybe I'm way to cautious.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

kisypher said:


> I'm running Beanstown's Jelly Beans ROM using native tethering. I have been able to cancel my cable ISP and save myself $50/month. Now in the 12th day of my billing cycle and have used almost 65gb of data. I love 4G LTE, it's a beautiful thing.


You realize eventually verizon will catch on and start throttling your speeds for the next couple of months right? Possibly more. Nice job canceling your ISP so quickly.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

This will be the 5th month straight we will have used at least 70gb...they haven't done anything yet. I'm under a legal binding contract for unlimited data. If Verizon breaches it's time to sue.



icanhazdroid said:


> You realize eventually verizon will catch on and start throttling your speeds for the next couple of months right? Possibly more. Nice job canceling your ISP so quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

kisypher said:


> This will be the 5th month straight we will have used at least 70gb...they haven't done anything yet. I'm under a legal binding contract for unlimited data. If Verizon breaches it's time to sue.


Unless they changed something I'm pretty sure the top 2-5% in the area get throttled. Maybe you're that 6%









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

Maybe they are throttling me. During the day I only get ~12Mb down/~10Mb up. Although at night I still get ~20Mb down pretty consistently.



icanhazdroid said:


> Unless they changed something I'm pretty sure the top 2-5% in the area get throttled. Maybe you're that 6%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

kisypher said:


> Maybe they are throttling me. During the day I only get ~12Mb down/~10Mb up. Although at night I still get ~20Mb down pretty consistently.


I doubt it. Though it sounds like you've got some pretty heavy users in the area

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

